# Some bird pics from Germany



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I've just come back from a week away in Germany staying with family.

So wish I'd taken my zoom lense with me as they have a falcon nest at the top of their house. Tried to get some good shots of the parents flying in and out of the nest but these were the best of the bunch.

Not sure what type of Falcon this is, so would be great if someone could let me know.





































Unfortunately this little one either fell or was pushed from the nest.











Then at the front of the house just in the porch was a nest of what I think are Red Tailed Swallows.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like it could be a kestrel, I may be wrong though


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Julie....I just googled Kestrel and it does look exactly the same :2thumb:

Apparently they call them Falcons as they have other brown Falcons there whereas in Britain we only have the one which we call a Kestrel....according to Google LOL


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Wicked.:no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Cracking pics:2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks all :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Definitely a kessie, think it looks like a female too, great pics


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Becky....she was just stunning to watch everyday :2thumb:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

This thread was entitled "birds pics from Germany"

I was nervous as to what kind of "German bird" LOL

Fab pics Hun, i love birds of prey!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

:lol2: trust you Julie.

These were most definately the feathered variety :2thumb:


----------

